# Report



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

I have heard from a guy that was out there a couple weeks ago that the water is WAY down. He said you could walk a ways out just in hip boots. The fishing was poor when he was there.  It should pick up here pretty soon I would think.


----------



## CityHunter (Jan 9, 2003)

still hasn't picked up in my experience. 3 times out and been skunked twice and only a few bluegills the last time. I think i'm done fishing there for the summer.


----------

